# Transactional analysis?



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried Eric Berne's transactional analysis with a therapist? It's quite an old method but my new therapist is talking about using it in conjunction with other stuff. 

I'm kind of glad that there are some professionals who are willing to try something other than CBT. I know it's the top rated, but it hasn't worked for me because I already have insight and the ability to determine which particular thoughts are giving me trouble... 

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Game people play! I love the concept and the book. I found it extremely helpful in understanding personalities, and, well, games. It simplifies stereotyped relationships.

No, I haven't tried it in therapy, but I've incorporated it as part of my philosophy.


----------



## hmacdona (Oct 21, 2011)

hmmm...I wonder if this is going to be more about interpersonal relationships or the relationship I have with myself. I have trouble with both obviously but I'd rather start with me. 

After 6 weeks of waiting my appointment was cancelled because she is sick  
Knowing the system I'll probably have to wait another month. :roll


----------

